
As Twitter Regains Footing, Competitors' Growth Stalls - raghus
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/09/as-twitter-regains-footing-competitors.html
======
adduc
I was one of those using Plurk when it reach popularity at the end of June,
and did indeed enjoy it as it growed in popularity as some web celebs joined
it to play around.

However, familiarizing myself with the site, they kept promising an eventual
public API, but they haven't done so even to date. There were some functions
available to the user, but there was always something missing. People wanted
apps, and app developers wanted to create them. It just wasn't to be.

Twitter has the API, has the app support by now, and has the friends you want
to follow. No one wants to be the first one on sites like FaceBook or Myspace.
They want to join for the people.

